

Bounced Welcome Emails: Your customers are telling you “no thanks” - alexknowshtml
http://blog.postmarkapp.com/post/5455381581/bounced-emails-your-customers-are-telling-you-no

======
Criztoph
Good point... if I really trust the source or care about the material I'll use
my main email. If it's a service that I feel may be spammy I'll use a generic
email address I keep around for that.

When I REALLY don't want to put an email in and have to, it's the typical
"blah@blah.com"

